# Severe Earthquake Warning For California 2010



## MA-Caver (Jun 12, 2010)

Attention folks living in California there MAY be the stupidest thing you MAY have seen in your ENTIRE lives. Attention everyone else this MAY be the most stupidest thing you have seen in your ENTIRE lives! ... 

Just how would THIS guy know there is a major earthquake coming? ... :lol: 
[yt]dPHdk6WgbUg&[/yt]


The real question is... who the hell hid this guy's supply of Ritalin?


----------



## 72ronin (Jun 13, 2010)

The cough at 0:45 cracks me up. Heres another on it..


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 13, 2010)

LOL When Earthquakes Attack!


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 13, 2010)

...Momma said, life is like a box of chocolates....


----------

